# M.V. Reynolds



## Ian J. Huckin

Hello all. I did have a link that gave me a pretty good record of a ships history but I have lost it somewhere. If anybody could help me out because I am really interested to see what the fate of the F. Bolton Bulk Carriers, London *M.V. Reynolds *was. I stood by the building of her and her two sisterships (Rossetti and Rubens) back in 1972 and sailed on her a zillion times, fabulous ship.

Anyway, I know she was still trading thirty years or so later under the Chinese Flag. What ever happened to her more recently?

If anybody could help with some links I would appreciate it.

Thanks

Ian


----------



## Ian J. Huckin

*m.v. REYNOLDS*



Ian J. Huckin said:


> Hello all. I did have a link that gave me a pretty good record of a ships history but I have lost it somewhere. If anybody could help me out because I am really interested to see what the fate of the F. Bolton Bulk Carriers, London *M.V. Reynolds *was. I stood by the building of her and her two sisterships (Rossetti and Rubens) back in 1972 and sailed on her a zillion times, fabulous ship.
> 
> Anyway, I know she was still trading thirty years or so later under the Chinese Flag. What ever happened to her more recently?
> 
> If anybody could help with some links I would appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ian


BUMP!


----------

